# Weiterleiten auf self side



## AGGROWDORF (16. Jun 2005)

Hallo an alle ich sitze schon seit tagen an einem problem drann und keiner kann es mir beantworten (keiner den ich gefragt habe) google habe ich auch nichts gefundenIES IST EIN QUELLTEXT FÜR EINE RÄTSEL SEITE LOGIN. Man muss die zahl erraten um auf die seite zu kommen und wenn man sie erraten hat, dann soll man auch die Hauptseite weitergeleitet werden. So wie ich es habe wird man zwar auf die seite geladen, aber die seite muss sich im gleichen fenster öffnen. Kann mir jemand helfen ich bekomme das einfach nicht hin bitte!

Quelltext:

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Index</title>
<script>
function zahl(x)
{
var erratezahl=Math.floor((11)*Math.random()),z=1;
alert(erratezahl);
var stufe="";
for (z=1;z<3&&x!=erratezahl;z++)
{
x=prompt("Leider falsch sie haben noch "+(3-z)+" bis sie noicht mehr auf die seite können\nZum Beenden \"Abbrechen\" oder \"999\" eingeben",0);
if(x==null||x==1000)
break;
}
if(x==erratezahl)
{
switch(z)
{
case 1:
stufe="Super 1 Versuch"
break;
case 2:
stufe="Toll 2 Versuche"
break;
case 3:
stufe="Naja 3 Versuche"
break;
}
open("index.html")
alert("super Sie haben die Geheime-weiterleit Zahl herausgefunden und das beim "+z+" Versuch")
}
else
{
alert("Sorry aber weil sie soooo schlecht waren kommen sie nicht auf unsere super rätsel seite")
}
}
</script>
</head>
<body>
<form name="geraten">
<h1>Raten sie die geheimzahl um auf unsere Seite zu kommen"</h1>
<input type="text" name="eingeben" size"9"></input>
<input type="submit" value="fertig" onClick="zahl(window.document.geraten.eingeben.value)"></input>
</form>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Sky (16. Jun 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## Sog I Net (16. Jun 2005)

Es gibt auch Menschen, 

die sind sogar so sozial und moralisch korrekt eingestellt, dass sie
einem sogar helfen, obwohl er eine Java-Script Frage in einem Java-Forum gestellt
hat:

Ersetze deine Zeile:

open("index.html") 

durch diese

document.location.href="index.html"

Gruß


----------



## Sky (16. Jun 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es gibt auch Menschen,
> 
> die sind sogar so sozial und moralisch korrekt eingestellt, dass sie
> einem sogar helfen, obwohl er eine Java-Script Frage in einem Java-Forum gestellt
> hat:



soll dass heißen, nur weil ich den Unterschied zwischen Java und JavaScript vermitteln will bin ich unsozial und unmoralisch?????


----------



## Sog I Net (16. Jun 2005)

Wenn du in der Obstabteilung nach Gemüse fragst, willst du dann
aus dem ganzen Laden rausgeschmissen werden, dann gehst
du nie wieder in diesen Laden. 
Denke es wäre dir auch lieber, wenn man dir dort helfen würde.


----------

